# Elwood and Jake



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Can't tell if this pic posted or not, but if so here are my new baby boys!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwwww....they are darling!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah it worked....so here is a couple more.....I am such a proud momma! Doesn't take long to fall in love!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

oh my gosh how cute and I love their names!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

cute...........................................................


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They are so cute!! I love that name, Elwood.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you must have moved or removed the first picture


They are handsome fellows


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...cute little guys!! Love the names too...I am very partial to the black one....is he Ellwood or Jake?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Elwood would be the black one.....he has just a little white on the tips of his ears.....which doesn't really show up on the pics........they are so very sweet.....they were handle a lot as babies, so they love being held.....they fight over who gets to be in my lap  I'm so in love with them.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Your fellas are handsome. Elwood and wheelbarrow very cute! BTW what kind of post is that in the pic with Jake near the fence? Did you purchase yourself, and if so, where? Thanks


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

It is just a T post that you can get at any farm store.......we go to farm auctions often and buy them up if they have any.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable goats!!!


----------

